# meaning of CO on Contactors



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Superyellow said:


> I found some used Albright contactors for my EV project and it says
> Type sw84-164
> Voltage 24 CO
> made in England 34/99 on the contactors.
> ...


Yeah, CO is for coil voltage. Kinda strange. But I checked an Albright I had on hand. And you do realize that one you list is a SPDT? As far as the rating, I guess you need to feel comfortable that your average current is 125A or lower.


----------



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear Major excuse my ignorance and skip to the last four lines line unless you are bored,
I have never seen these contactors in real life I assume that they are big considering that they are almost 2 pounds! so I was thinking of modding the contacts to double the current on SPDT contactor... Correct me if i am wrong if it's not possible. SW-84 looks like it's two contactors superglued together...or not. 
These are my other options from Albright which came from ATM machines... CHA CHING! 

I have a 48 Volt System w/ 24 Coil voltage.....

SW84-164 > Contactor 48 Volt 100 Amp average > 24 v Coil > SPDT 
can I combine two contactors together to double the amps on continous usage? 

SW180B-357 > Contactor 60 Volt 150 Amp average> ?? v Coil > SP on/off with Blowout??? who fed this contactor bunch of bad beans?

SW200-464> Contactor 96 Volt 250 Amp average > 48 V Coil > SPST 
^^^^^^^^^^^ this one above is what i need I think if i can rewind the coil or program the controller for 48 V coil!
I think you answered my question again thank you


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Superyellow said:


> Correct me if i am wrong if it's not possible. SW-84 looks like it's two contactors superglued together...or not.
> 
> SW84-164 > Contactor 48 Volt 100 Amp max > 24 v Coil > SPDT
> can I combine two contactors together to double the amps on continous usage?


No can do. The SPDT contacts cannot be configured to use as double SPST. And the rating is 125 Amps average (not max).

You can parallel connect two SPST contactors to double current ratings.

Why not look at http://relays.te.com/datasheets/lev200_ds_9-1773439-1.pdf


----------



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

Same type Contactor was used on the golf car mentioned below which this Curtis PMC came from/ programmed for....

for reference 2010 Tomberlin E-merge uses Curtis PMC 1268-5593 (36-48 Volt controller) and Tyco contactor

I think my best bet will be using a 250 amp average/continous rated contactor with a 48 volt coil. 
Curtis 1268 from Tomberlin supposedly programmed for 12.5 kw = 16.7 hp(same power as the sepex motor which I will be using)

12.500 watts / 50 volts = 250 amps which is the peak amps on the Tomberlin e-merge this is half of what Curtis 1268-5593 can output...
I will be going up and down hills a lot so as much as I would love to have that Tyco on my ATV I can use the 250 amp albright contactor at this moment due to time frame and logistics and world politics... blah blah blah

so I have to either;

A) use another relay with 24v coil voltage to temporarily to utilize 48v system voltage actuated by the 24v coil voltage from Curtis...

or rewind the coil to 24 volts (got the ohm values on the specs on albright)
if the windings are serviceable. 

B) actuate the main contactor on system voltage with a switch(could be useful as a safety switch) assuming that I can time it at the same time 

until I can
C) program the Curtis 1268 .. (can't find the software yet)

I think it's better to use a 48 Volt relay with 24 volt coil later I can remove it and program the curtis to operate on 48v coil... I hope that won't be reflected on my electric bill.

thank you for the corrections Major
and sharing is caring


----------

